# beddra bruna di tutto rispetto



## elemika

Buongiorno,
come si potrebbe interpretare questa espressione?

Il mio contesto: _...s_ò_ moglie era 'na beddra bruna di tutto rispetto_

Una bella bruna rispettabile?

Grazie


----------



## Voce

È dialetto meridionale, probabilmente siciliano. "...sua moglie era una bella bruna di tutto rispetto". "Beddra" dovrebbe essere "bedda".
"Di tutto rispetto": "degna di considerazione", "notevole".


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Ele!Non sarà mica "bedda" per caso?


----------



## elemika

Voce said:


> È dialetto meridionale, probabilmente siciliano. "...sua moglie era una bella bruna di tutto rispetto". "Beddra" dovrebbe essere "bedda".
> "Di tutto rispetto": "degna di considerazione", "notevole".


Grazie, Voce! 
Il protagonista descrive questa donna com'è all'aspetto,  in questo caso "di tutto rispetto" sarà "notevole"?




Blackman said:


> Non sarà mica "bedda" per caso?



Ciao, Blackman!

No, è "beddra", di sicuro


----------



## Voce

Potresti rendere la frase così: "...una (donna) bruna di notevole bellezza".


----------



## elemika

Voce said:


> Potresti rendere la frase così: "...una (donna) bruna di notevole bellezza".



Ah, ecco! 
Ho capito, grazie mille!!!


----------



## gc200000

"Era davvero una bella bruna".

E' scritto "beddra" per rendere un suono che in italiano non esiste.

Il latino -ll- si è trasformato in siciliano in una occlusiva retroflessa sonora, trascritta come /ɖː/, e talvolta come ddr, ddh o ḍḍ.

E' un suono diverso da "dd".


----------



## elemika

Grazie, GC!
E c'è qualche differenza tra "una beddra donna" e "una beddra fimmine"? 
Si usano tutti e due modi?


----------



## Blackman

Certo, solo che quel suono di solito si rende con la h e non con la r. L'abbiamo anche qui.





gc200000 said:


> "Era davvero una bella bruna".E' scritto "beddra" per rendere un suono che in italiano non esiste.Il latino -ll- si è trasformato in siciliano in una occlusiva retroflessa sonora, trascritta come /ɖː/, e talvolta come ddr, ddh o ḍḍ.E' un suono diverso da "dd".


----------



## gc200000

Blackman said:


> Certo, solo che quel suono di solito si rende con la h e non con la r. L'abbiamo anche qui.



Io l'ho letto molto più spesso con la r, piuttosto che con l'h.


----------



## gc200000

elemika said:


> Grazie, GC!
> E c'è qualche differenza tra "'na beddra donna" e "'na beddra fìmmina"?
> Si usano tutti e due modi?



No, direi che la parola "donna" in dialetto non esiste. Si dice "fìmmina".


----------



## elemika

gc200000 said:


> No, direi che la parola "donna" in dialetto non esiste. Si dice "fìmmina".



Grazie!!!!
Anche per 'na!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Si può usare anche _nivura_, come _nera _(ma di capelli ovviamente).


----------



## elemika

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Si può usare anche _nivura_, come _nera _(ma di capelli ovviamente).


Grazie, Cosimo!
Però "bruna" nel mio contesto è un sostantivo; anche "nivura" funziona così?



gc200000 said:


> "Era davvero una bella bruna".
> 
> E' scritto "beddra" per rendere un suono che in italiano non esiste.
> 
> Il latino -ll- si è trasformato in siciliano in una occlusiva retroflessa sonora, trascritta come /ɖː/, e talvolta come ddr, ddh o ḍḍ.
> 
> E' un suono diverso da "dd".



Per quanto riguarda "beddra" ho un'altra domanda: l'autore scrive "be_ddr_a fimmina" ma "be_ll_a jornata". C'è qualche regola qui?

Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

No, probabilmente l'autore scrive mescolando parole siciliane e italiane, quindi a volte dice bella (italiano), altre volte beddra (siciliano).


----------



## elemika

infinite sadness said:


> No, probabilmente l'autore scrive mescolando parole siciliane e italiane, quindi a volte dice bella (italiano), altre volte beddra (siciliano).



Ho capito, grazie Infinite!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

La "occlusiva retroflessa sonora" trascritta questa volta /ɖ/ non "raddoppiato" la ritrovi nella pronuncia della parola inglese corrispondente all'italiano "goccia".

Ciao.

GS

PS Quanta fatica per evitare le parole straniere -- quasi fossero "parolacce". Mah.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Certamente, _nivura_ può diventare un aggettivo sostantivato, e quindi fungere da sostantivo. Come "il buono" (ma anche il brutto e il cattivo )


----------



## elemika

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> La "occlusiva retroflessa sonora"  trascritta questa volta /ɖ/ non "raddoppiato" la ritrovi nella pronuncia  della parola inglese corrispondente all'italiano "goccia".
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> GS
> 
> PS Quanta fatica per evitare le parole straniere -- quasi fossero "parolacce". Mah.



Grazie per questa tua fatica, Giorgio, sei stato chiaro



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Certamente, _nivura_ può diventare un aggettivo sostantivato, e quindi fungere da sostantivo. Come "il buono" (ma anche il brutto e il cattivo )


Ah, sì!
Capito, grazie!
Miegliu nivuru pani ca nivura fami ...Non ci crederai, per caso ho trovato una traduzione delle parole "scritta con una biro nivura" come "scritta   con un inchiostro sbiadito" (come se "nivura" provenisse da "neve"(il bianco))


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

credo sia una traduzione errata. _Nivuro_ è nero, neve potrebbe essere '_a nivi (la neve)_, ma non ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì è _nivi _come in calabrese.
Scritta cu na biru nivura significa Scritta con una biro nera. 
Saprai che le biro (famose penne il cui nome è tratto dall'inventore Birò) hanno i classici colori nero, blu e rosso. Quindi lo scrivente ha sentito il dovere di precisare biro nera (nivura). Inoltre, inchiostro non si traduce biro in siciliano, anche perché non ha nessuna pertinenza lessicale; s'è sempre detto inchiostru (e il produttore d'inchiostro è infatti l'inchiostraru - inchiostraio-)


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ... (famose penne il cui nome è tratto dall'inventore Birò) ...



Più precisamente _Bíró _László József (in ungherese), poi conosciuto come Ladislao José _Biro _in Argetina.
(l'accento tonico è sulla prima sillaba, entrambe le vocali sono lunghe)


----------



## Voce

francisgranada said:


> Più precisamente _Bíró _László József (in ungherese), poi conosciuto come Ladislao José _Biro _in Argentina.
> (l'accento tonico è sulla prima sillaba, entrambe le vocali sono lunghe)


----------



## elemika

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Sì è _nivi _come in calabrese.
> Scritta cu na biru nivura significa Scritta con una biro nera.
> Saprai che le biro (famose penne il cui nome è tratto dall'inventore Birò) hanno i classici colori nero, blu e rosso. Quindi lo scrivente ha sentito il dovere di precisare biro nera (nivura). Inoltre, inchiostro non si traduce biro in siciliano, anche perché non ha nessuna pertinenza lessicale; s'è sempre detto inchiostru (e il produttore d'inchiostro è infatti l'inchiostraru - inchiostraio-)



Ohh, quante cose deve sapere un traduttore per evitare di fare gaffe!
Grazie, Cosimo, Francis e Voce!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Era ungherese? Non sapevo, anche se avrei dovuto aspettarmelo!


----------

